# Am I dealing with a shady plumber?



## joshusaf (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi there, Im a general contractor and I havent had many issues with sewer pipes. I have a home we are flipping and the garage drain backed up the other day. I called a plumber out and snake the drain for about 20 minutes, he pulled out a bunch of roots. He said after one pass of the snake, " I have to jackhammer down and get a bigger snake in there". 

I asked him could he just keep snaking and pulling roots out and he said no. Is this accurate? After inserting the snake one time and pulling it out he has to jackhammer the floor? Here is a picture of what he pulled out of the drain


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

joshusaf said:


> Hi there, Im a general contractor and I havent had many issues with sewer pipes. I have a home we are flipping and the garage drain backed up the other day. I called a plumber out and snake the drain for about 20 minutes, he pulled out a bunch of roots. He said after one pass of the snake, " I have to jackhammer down and get a bigger snake in there".
> 
> I asked him could he just keep snaking and pulling roots out and he said no. Is this accurate? After inserting the snake one time and pulling it out he has to jackhammer the floor? Here is a picture of what he pulled out of the drain


Sorry but this forum is for those already in the plumbing industry or related trades. You are allowed to read the threads only but not post anything.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Look in the mirror buddy...
Do you see a shady GC flipping houses?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You didn't provide enough information for a determination to be made, in my professional opinion, as to whether or not your plumber is shady. He may indeed need to open the floor. But the answer to this question is pointless since you won't be allowed to post here.

This forum is for professional plumbers only.

My advice would be for you to get a second opinion.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I hate GC's!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

